# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  MXKEY / MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.1 - Flashing support Nokia 810T - FIRST IN THE WORLD

## hassan riach

*v3.5 revision 2.1, Public-Release*  *Changes:*  *Main/Library changes:* *- added: Smartcard list on USB Device List window* * - Usefull to diagnostic USB smartcard reader* * - minor bug fixed*  *Nokia module updated to version 2.1* *- added: Flashing support for Nokia 810T*  * !! FIRST IN THE WORLD !!*  * - added: Flashing support for Lumia 900* * - added: WP7 modemsw file group for easy flashing skip* * - added: MDM_KEYS certificate for backup/restore RPL* * - added: Latest flash Update version 12.02.000.2* * - improved: FBUS protocol for symbian belle* * - minor bug fixed*  *SL3 Logger updated to version 2.1* *- ui: hti type visualization* * - minor bug fixed*  *Fire Agent updated to version 1.3* *- added: Store page(beta)*  *HTI Misc Tool updated to version 1.2* *- ui: hti type visualization* * - added: active carrier info (server side)* * - added: auto remember input (drop down cache)* * - minor bug fixed*   *N801T Flashing Log FIRST IN THE WORLD with MXBOX/HTI:*  

```
 Using device: USB Phonet  and HTI, FW ver: 00.50 Connection status: EHCI:HUB:USB 2.00 (High-speed) Driver: nmwcdc, ver: 7.1.32.75  Module ver: 1.0.0.20813(05-05-2012), Library ver: 1.0.0.14055(05 -05-2012) Rpl backup already exist (C:\mobileEx\3.5\data\backup\BB5_86990199******_BACK.rpl). Processing MCU file: RM-754_028.004_79.92_prd.core.fpsx   [BB5,XSR 1.6]  size: 128.47 MB  Supported Ids: 4003192102001104, 400C192102001104, 6003192102001104, 600C192102001104, 6003192102011104, 600C192102011104, 6003192102021104, 600C192102021104, 6003192102031104, 600C192102031104 Battery voltage: 3776 mV Phone type: RM-754 (Nokia 801T) Product code: 059H1M2 SW version: 028.004 LanguagePkg version: 028.004028.004.28.01028.004.16.01 Version from phone: 028.004 Version from file: 028.004 Waiting for USB device removal ...  High-speed usb flashing enabled. CMT SYSTEM ASIC ID: 000000030000022600010007600C192102031104 [RAPUYAMA ver: 1.1] CMT EM0 ID: 00000C35 CMT EM1 ID: 00000C30 CMT PUBLIC ID: 03D0010D6B1059408E5C5FCD067E16A1CD34C864 CMT ASIC MODE ID: 00 CMT ROOT KEY HASH: DA550B5BAAB517409088A3E4F3EB53AC CMT ROM ID: E693EF0DAC22615B Loading CMT secondary boot code  SecondaryBoot: RAPUv11_2nd.fg [BB5]  version: 12.2.0 revision: 3.0 size: 0x3B40  Supported Ids: 4003192102001104, 400C192102001104, 6003192102001104, 600C192102001104, 6003192102011104, 600C192102011104, 6003192102021104, 600C192102021104, 6003192102031104, 600C192102031104 eBB5ProtocolType: NEW Secondary boot loaded. Storage0: 0000 0000  - 0000 0000  type: RAM, asic:CMT  Storage1: FFFF 0000  - 0000 0000  type: MMC, asic:CMT  Storage2: 0000 0000  - 0000 0000 [unused/removed] type: FLASH,NOR, asic:CMT  Storage3: 0000 0001  - 0000 0000 [unused/removed] type: FLASH,NOR, asic:CMT  Storage4: 00EC 0060  - 0000 0032 [Samsung  LH28F800BG] type: FLASH,MuxOneNAND, asic:CMT  Suggested algorithm: XSR 1.6 Loading CMT update server data  Algorithm: RAPUv11_XSR17_alg.fg [XSR 1.6]  version: 12.2.0 revision: 3.0 size: 0xD4570  Supported Ids: 4003192102001104, 400C192102001104, 6003192102001104, 600C192102001104, 6003192102011104, 600C192102011104, 6003192102021104, 600C192102021104, 6003192102031104, 600C192102031104 Update server code loaded. Waiting for USB device removal ...OK Waiting for USB device arrival ...OK Device connected: nmwcdnsucx64\Nokia USB Flashing Generic, PORT_ID: 21EF30C3 FUR: Adding Asic CMT as client OK. Reading CMT NPC (0x190 bytes). Reading CMT VARIANT (0x0 bytes). Reading CMT CCC (0x1CC bytes). Reading CMT HWC (0xD4 bytes). Reading CMT R&D (0x0 bytes). Reading CMT MDM_KEYS (0x54 bytes). Reading CMT PARTNERC (0x0 bytes). Rpl(CERT) backup already exist (C:\mobileEx\3.5\data\backup\BB5_86990199******_CERT.rpl). CMT PAPUBKEYS HASH: 7BB047AA77ECD6338E8EAD4BA45CCA7010E4AB83 Storing certificate [NPC, CCC, HWC, R&D, MDM_KEYS, PARTNERC] ...OK Partitioning.... Partitioning complete Erase size: 527.31 MB CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [00040000-0007FFFF] CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [000C0000-008BFFFF] CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [010C0000-112BFFFF] CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [2E100000-3E5FFFFF] Formating partition ... Flash programming ... CMT ADA block sent CMT KEYS block sent CMT PRIMAPP block sent CMT RAP3NAND block sent CMT SOS+PMML block sent CMT PASUBTOC block sent CMT PAPUBKEYS: 7BB047AA [] sent CMT GENIO_INIT block sent CMT SOS*UPDAPP block sent CMT MDM_LOADER block sent CMT MDM_SW block sent CMT SOS*DSP0 block sent CMT LDSP block sent CMT SOS*ISASW block sent CMT SOS+CORE block sent CMT SOS+ROFS1 block sent Programming completed in 29.995 s Processing PPM file: RM-754_028.004_28.01_Chinese_PRC_79.92_prd.rofs2.fpsx   [BB5,XSR 1.6]  size: 42.33 MB  Supported Ids: 4003192102001104, 400C192102001104, 6003192102001104, 600C192102001104, 6003192102011104, 600C192102011104, 6003192102021104, 600C192102021104, 6003192102031104, 600C192102031104 Erase size: 67.50 MB CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [0C800000-10B7FFFF] Flash programming ... CMT SOS+ROFS2 block sent Programming completed in 9.886 s Processing PPM file: RM-754_028.004_16.01_cmcc_sales_tj_79.92_prd.rofs3.fpsx   [BB5,XSR 1.6]  size: 3.59 MB  Supported Ids: 4003192102001104, 400C192102001104, 6003192102001104, 600C192102001104, 6003192102011104, 600C192102011104, 6003192102021104, 600C192102021104, 6003192102031104, 600C192102031104 Erase size: 7.25 MB CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [10B80000-112BFFFF] Flash programming ... CMT SOS+ROFS3 block sent Programming completed in 0.860 s Processing CNT file: RM-754_028.004_02.01_79.92.uda.fpsx   [BB5,XSR 1.6]  size: 186.42 MB  Supported Ids: 4003192102001104, 400C192102001104, 6003192102001104, 600C192102001104, 6003192102011104, 600C192102011104, 6003192102021104, 600C192102021104, 6003192102031104, 600C192102031104 Erase size: 462.25 MB CMT FLASH,MuxOneNAND area [112C0000-2E0FFFFF] Flash programming ... Programming completed in 48.045 s Total time for flashing process(boot+erase+write) was 1 min 43.985 s Waiting for USB device removal ...OK Waiting for USB device arrival ...OK Waiting for device boot up ... Device connected: nmwcdc\Nokia USB Phonet, PORT_ID: 3304B068 Verifying communication to device OK.   Phone type: RM-754 (Nokia 801T) SW version: V 92_11w45.1 24-01-12 RM-754 (c) Nokia  ApeCoreSw: 028.004 Imei plain: 86990199******-2 Product code: 059H1M2 Battery voltage: 3771 mV, current: 156 mA Language Pack: - not available.   SLPA ver[5]: PA_SIMLOC30 (20 digit NCK) warning: avoid SW Downgrade & manual erase to this phone !   SIMLOCK seems to be valid SUPERDONGLE_KEY seems to be valid CMLA_KEY seems to be valid WMDRM_PD seems to be valid SIMLOCK_TEST passed SECURITY_TEST passed   Imei net: 86990199******2 Version: SIMLOCK SERVER Counter: 0/3, 0/10   CONFIG_DATA: 2440700000000000 PROFILE_BITS: 0000000000000000   BLOCK1: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN BLOCK2: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN BLOCK3: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN BLOCK4: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN BLOCK5: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN BLOCK6: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN BLOCK7: 1=OPEN, 2=OPEN, 3=OPEN, 4=OPEN, 5=OPEN 
  
```

  *Download links for MXBOX v3.5 revision 2.1:*  
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا على المتابعة اخي حسن

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
متابعة ممتازة

----------


## ramy_585

الف الف شكر.........

----------

